# Anyone using an Auber JSL-73B?



## sjp770 (24/6/14)

I'm building up an Electronic brewery and instead of the Omega timer I bought this one from Auber Instruments:

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=16&products_id=356


Here is a pic of one in use:







From here: http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27250&highlight=jsl73b

Just wondering if anyone here is using it?


----------



## barneyhanway (24/6/14)

That photo looks familiar (it's my panel).
What do you need to know?


----------



## sjp770 (24/6/14)

Wuhoo! Hope you dont mind the blatant re use :lol:

Just hoping it suits the job and there wasn't a reason for the fact I cant find a lot of systems using it. How have you found it?

Also was there a reason that when you upgraded to adding on the mash tun PID you went Auber over SESTOS?

Now that ive got you, where is the best place to get the 240v relays? All the terminology is a bit beyond me when it starts talking about DC, i thought they were all AC only DPDT with 220v coil?

btw, nice panel


----------



## barneyhanway (24/6/14)

You won't find much in it because it's new. I wouldn't imagine many people have used it yet (me included, still waiting for sparky to work his magic).
I got that particular Auber because I wanted to use it's built in timer to switch my HLT on whilst I'm still in bed. Contrary to the description on Aubers page when I got it (they've since changed it) it doesn't do that out of the box. In hindsight I would've just bought another Sestos.
I got my relays from aliexpress.com, you're correct – they're 220V coils, no DC.
Only DC in my system is between the PIDs and SSRs.


----------



## sjp770 (24/6/14)

Thanks. When you say it wont do it out of the box, what does it take to get it to have that function?

Any chance you could link to the actual relay so I can grab some? everyone ive found so far says DC on it somewhere. Might be their lazy reuse of pics though.


----------



## barneyhanway (25/6/14)

What it takes is to use the alarm relay to switch the SSR output on. But then to use it 'normally' you'd want an additional switch on your control panel to be able to isolate that functionality (otherwise you'd be stuck with having to set a timer every time you brewed).
I didn't have room in my panel for another switch so I sucked it up and will just use it normally. Bit of a waste, but Auber did a swindle job on a lot of people with that old description.

I know what you mean with the relays, you often have to just trust the description as that's exactly what they do – re-use the same image across a range of relays.
The ones I got were these: 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/220VAC-80A-DPDT-Power-Relay-Motor-Control-Screw-Mount/1482936491.html
But they actually sent me massive 120A ones. Still, they do the trick eh.

If you don't mind me asking, where did you grab that image from?


----------



## sjp770 (25/6/14)

I put the link under the image to respect the source. It's the electric brewery forum, a thread about what you modified from Kals original layout. 

I like the 240v volt/ammeter idea. I have no idea why they went with two doorbell power supplies and two voltage modifier boards when a 240-> 5v DC power pack would bea easily found and you could wire the meters in parallel. But then going straight to 240v makes even more sense


----------



## barneyhanway (25/6/14)

Ah right, cool. I've chronicled my whole build here if that's any use to you.
http://www.forum.realbeer.co.nz/profiles/blog/list?user=2hj1i53fen809


Yeah that 240V/A meter I used seems to work pretty reliably too. I'm much more comfortable having no transformers and DC supplies in my system, and to be honest my panel is so small I couldn't have fitted them in anyway.
I've also read things about people having trouble and burning out their DC powered amp meters.


----------



## sjp770 (25/6/14)

Thanks for the link for the relays, I'm sure I wouldve ended up getting $30 a piece versions if not for that. Heading over to check out the build log now, heres mine thus far : http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/81044-starting-an-electric-brew-control-panel-for-ag-brewing/


----------



## sjp770 (25/6/14)

Bought the relays and also te terminal strips you suggested elsewhere. Next thing to copy from you is that etching! It looks awesome!


----------

